# Cubalayas



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone have any cubalayas to post? Here's a few of mine.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

nice looking gamefowl.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Pretty. Love the colors!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking birds.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm setting up breeding pens in the last week of December. I'll let the hens set as soon as they want too. Already have 2 hens setting. One is due to hatch Dec. 27-28.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool troyer!.............


----------

